# Gurkhas Gain UK Citizenshiop



## Bill Smy (30 Sep 2004)

Gurkhas can apply to be British
By Philip Johnston, Home Affairs Editor
(Filed: 30/09/2004)

Thousands of Gurkhas who have served with the British Army and want to settle here with their families are to be allowed to apply for citizenship.  

After a lengthy campaign on behalf of the Nepalese soldiers - and an 18-month Whitehall review - Tony Blair said last night that immigration rules would be changed to let them stay.

All Gurkhas who have served at least four years and were discharged after July 1, 1997 - the date at which the brigade's headquarters moved to the UK - will be eligible for "fast-track" citizenship. They will be able to apply for automatic entry clearance either from Nepal or Britain on discharge.

Around 230 soldiers are discharged each year and if all applied to come to Britain with their dependants the Home Office expects that around 6,000 people could be eligible for retrospective clearance.

Each year the scheme would apply to a further 1,000 Gurkhas and their families, though not all would be expected to want to live in Britain.

Ann Widdecombe, the Tory MP for Maidstone, who has been to the forefront of the campaign, said: "I am pleased and grateful that so much progress has been made but I am very disappointed by the cut-off, which I think will be challenged.

"I do not see the moral case for saying that a Gurkha discharged in 1996 after 15 years, during which he may have seen active service, is any less entitled to come here than one discharged a year later."

Miss Widdecombe also called on the Ministry of Defence to end the practice whereby Gurkhas could only be joined by their families for three years out of 15 years service. "No British soldier is asked to undergo that," she said. "It seems absolutely extraordinary."

Major Tikendradal Dewan, the chairman of the Brigade of Gurkhas Welfare Society, said: "This is extremely good news. But it is not a 100 per cent celebration because of the cut-off date.

"It's difficult to rejoice at the news when we know that something like a quarter of the guys will not benefit from it. What will happen to them? Will they be deported?"

There are around 400 Gurkhas currently resident in the country, including about 100 who were discharged before July 1997. The Home Office said that while the change in the immigration rules would not apply to them, there were other routes - such as work permits - into the country.

The Gurkhas have won 13 Victoria Crosses and have fought in nearly every conflict since the Second World War.

David Blunkett, the Home Secretary, said: "We have put together the best possible package to enable discharged Gurkhas to apply for settlement and citizenship. I hope that the decision will make our gratitude clear."


----------



## Big Bad John (5 Oct 2004)

About time!


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Oct 2004)

Good to hear ,but what about thier Military Pension troubles?


----------



## xFusilier (6 Oct 2004)

A recent decision in the Royal Courts of Justice has stated that the current MoD policy regarding pensions ect, do not constitute discrimination under the Human Rights Act (1998).   One must remember that many of the terms of service for Gurkhas are set via treaty between HM Gov't and the Gov't of Nepal

Brigade of Gurkhas Website - Judical Review Update:

http://www.army.mod.uk/brigade_of_gurkhas/judicial_review.htm


----------

